# Lawn Boy ST826 manual



## Dkb (Jan 15, 2013)

Does anyone have a Owner's manual for a Lawn Boy ST826. This model was only produced in1989,90. Just after Lawn Boy bought Gilson. Toro bought Lawn Boy in 90 and that was the end of this model. It's a great machine and I want to keep up with the proper maintenance.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is where you can buy one.
https://www.shoptoro.com/Comergent/...uctDetail&showAddButton=true&productID=245259

I called a couple of weeks ago I believe to help someone find a manual for a gilson the nice lady offered to send it for free to me. Try giving toro a call 1-888-384-9939...Have your actual model number and serial number off of your machine. Be very nice I believed that helped me...not that you wouldn't be.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

If it's one of the Gilson designs it should still carry the Gilson model number series, 55??? on the ID sticker. ST826 is just a decal designation implying the obvious HP and width. LawnBoy might even have that on their site since it was sold under the LawnBoy brand. Otherwise just contact LB customer service with 55???.

If you strike out I have some of the material available.

Pete


----------



## Dkb (Jan 15, 2013)

Is this the famous Gilson Pete? I really appreciate the info you have provided regarding The Gilson family of Snowblowers. My Lawn Boy is a 55383. I am very fortunate to live close to the the birth place of the Gilson's being just south of the Wisconsin state line. There are many nice machine's to be had for a song and a dance on CL around here. I will post a photo of my $280 find that is mint and original if I can figure to forum out. Anyway, thanks for all your work keeping the past alive!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Finally found one through this link.
https://lookup3.toro.com/request/request.cfm?xcaller=lawnboy

I'd add it here, but the pdf too big to upload.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Dkb said:


> Is this the famous Gilson Pete? I really appreciate the info you have provided regarding The Gilson family of Snowblowers. My Lawn Boy is a 55383. I am very fortunate to live close to the the birth place of the Gilson's being just south of the Wisconsin state line. There are many nice machine's to be had for a song and a dance on CL around here. I will post a photo of my $280 find that is mint and original if I can figure to forum out. Anyway, thanks for all your work keeping the past alive!


Famous? Oh gosh!

If you could e-mail a copy of that manual to me (or post the serial) I'd be grateful!

I'm glad you have enjoyed some of what we have on the site.

Pete


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Did not know it was a 55383, just guessed on previous post...

https://www.shoptoro.com/Comergent/en/US/adirect/Toro?cmd=ToroCatProductDetail

If this do not redirect to manual put 55383 in the search bar at top.


----------



## Goon (Jan 14, 2015)

I hate to bump an old thread but I also need the operator manual for the Lawn Boy 55383. If anyone is subscribed to this thread that could send it to me I would appreciate it.

Unfortunately the Toro/Lawn Boy links do not get me a download and of course Google sends me here.

Thanks!


----------

